# Weird Relay Competition



## RjFx2 (May 28, 2014)

Pick any 2 or 3 events to be part of your relay. You may do any of these events Blind, with feet, or one handed if you want. New scrambles will be posted every wednesday, hopefully. If scrambles aren't posted please remind me then. Please tell me if you want any more events added. There won't be averages, just one relay solve.
Please post so the kind of relay is bold, italics at the top, while your time is bold under that. You may add anything you like under that.
Here is an example:


> *3x3 OH, 5x5, Skewb*
> *Time: 5:23.18*
> I am just getting used to OH, solved it in about 56 seconds, the 5x5 took another 4 minutes, and I solved the skewb in about 25 seconds. This was a great relay for me, keep this thread going!


*SCRAMBLES:*
*3x3(2-OH, 3-BLD):*
1. R' F D B' D' U L2 B' U D2 F U2 D B' L' D L2 F' L F L' D2 R2 B L
2. D L2 R2 U' F' U B2 L2 R B R2 B' F2 D' L R' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 R' F
3. F2 L2 R' B2 F D' L' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' L' R' U2 B' F D' U2 F' R F'
*2x2:*
F R U' F U2 F' U F2 R2
*4x4:*
F2 r' R b U' L' b2 f D' d f' D2 u' B u B' b2 F' d' U' L' B2 f' l2 B f2 L' r2 R' f'
*5x5:*
d U L F2 D' d B2 l2 R2 F' l' r' f2 d' B f2 F2 D' d' U' f2 l R2 B b2 R2 u' U' B' f'	
*6x6:*
3R2 B' 2L 2F D2 L' 3L 2F2 3R B 2B 2F 2D2 3B 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F' 2F F2 L 3L' 3B 3D2 3L2 2B2 3L' R 2F 2D	
*7x7:*
2B2 3B' L2 2L' D' L' 3U2 L 2F2 L 2F' 2R2 3U 2U' 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' 3F' L2 2D 3B2 R' F 2L 2U2 U' 2L 3B' 2F' U2 2L' 2R2 2B2 3D2 2B2 3L B2 F 3L D2 3U' 2U' U' 2F
*Megaminx:*
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyraminx:*
R' U B' R L' U' L U' R L' B r' b
*Square-1:*
(0,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,1) (2,0) (4,0) (-1,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1) (4,3) (-4,2) (4,0) (-2,2) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) 
*Skewb:*
B F' B' R F B' R' B L' F L F' R L' B F' L' B' L R' B' L B R' F


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 30, 2014)

*2+3+skewb = 31.712
*
Please use decent scrambles, the 3x3 isn't random state and the skewb is ????????????????????????. 
CS timer would do well. 
I'm going to assume b is B, f is F, R is r, L is l. 
2+3+skewb = 31.712


----------



## kcl (May 30, 2014)

2+3+skewb got me 18.67


----------



## RjFx2 (May 30, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> *2+3+skewb = 31.712
> *
> Please use decent scrambles, the 3x3 isn't random state and the skewb is ????????????????????????.
> CS timer would do well.
> ...



I will update it next round, thanks for feedback


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2014)

What if we want to do 3x3 and OH? There's only one 3x3 scramble.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> What if we want to do 3x3 and OH? There's only one 3x3 scramble.


Or even 3x3 OH and BLD? Then you're screwed.


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Or even 3x3 OH and BLD? Then you're screwed.


You wouldn't use the same method for BLD, so it would be less important for that. I don't use the same method for 2H and OH, but I thought as other people do it would be better for them to have different scrambles for each event. But yes, one scramble per event is what's really needed.


----------



## RjFx2 (May 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> You wouldn't use the same method for BLD, so it would be less important for that. I don't use the same method for 2H and OH, but I thought as other people do it would be better for them to have different scrambles for each event. But yes, one scramble per event is what's really needed.



Noted, adding two more scrambles for 3x3.


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 2+3+skewb got me 18.67



go away
3/9/6?


----------



## kcl (May 31, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> go away
> 3/9/6?



I'm gonna guess it was either that or 3/10/5. 3x3 and skewb were bad, but 3x3 was inspection less.


----------



## SweetSolver (May 31, 2014)

*2x2, Skewb, Pyra = 21.90*

2x2 was about 4, skewb about 10 and pyra about 8.


----------



## Delta Phi (Jun 1, 2014)

*4x4, OH Pyra, OH 3x3*
*Time: 6:30.31*
I must be going crazy. i am attempting OHP for the first time ever, and messed up on last 4x4 alg, so i had to start back at edge pairing, and OH 3x3 PLL skip.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 2, 2014)

*4x4, 3x3, Pyra*
*Time: 4:10.80*
4x4 Popped two pieces, so it took about ten seconds to grab them and put them back, 4x4 took about 3:15 (learning Yau) including pop, 3x3 took about 35 seconds, and Pyra took around 20-25 seconds, slow solves for all three cubes, but good relay time.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Week 1 Results*
Thanks to all who did a "weird relay".
*2, 3, Skewb*
1. 18.67 - kclejeune
2. 31.712 - Phillip1847
*2, Skewb, Pyraminx*
1. 21.90 - Sweet Solver
*4, OH Pyraminx, OH 3*
1. 6:30.31 - Delta Phi
*4, 3, Pyraminx*
1. 4:10.80 - RjFx2
Get ready for week 2!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Week 2*
*Scrambles:*
3x3(2-OH, 3-BLD):
1. F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 R U L' U F2 L R'
2. D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D F' U B' U L U B U' F' U'
3. L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L D B D L2 U' L U2 R'
2x2:
R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 F2
4x4:
F' U2 R2 d2 U' L l2 u' b' D2 u' B' R' f' d2 R2 D2 L2 R D U2 b2 L2 b l r2 R D b2 L2
5x5:
r' D' L d' b F2 u' R2 U d' l' D R2 L' D' l2 b' R l f2 B2 L r' b l2 D2 r' R' d' D2 f2 b2 l' d b r2 B2 b2 l' f D' d r u F u' U2 L' U' l2 U2 u' R2 D U' d2 f U' b2 u'
6x6:
u' r f2 l2 R L2 D2 3u' f b' l f' 3u' 3r 3f U2 b R2 r L l2 B' F2 d' D2 l r' 3u' U D2 R' L2 b 3f' F' l' D d 3r D f2 R f' r' f2 u2 D2 3f' B2 D2 r2 U b B2 U2 3f 3r' r f F B' D2 L' R l' B' 3u' F u' R L d2 3f2 L' U r' d u f2 3u'
7x7:
3l' f2 3l 3u2 U2 D2 3d' u' R 3d' U2 3r B2 r 3l' R2 3r' L2 3f2 3b2 F' 3u2 f L U' L2 U2 l2 d' L b2 L2 R' b2 3r2 3f2 R2 3d2 F2 l' D' F' r' b' r2 B u 3l' R2 L2 f2 3u' r2 F2 3l2 D' 3f' b 3d2 R2 B2 3r' 3u2 U2 d2 3l D d2 u2 3l2 3d l2 r 3d2 R2 d 3u' 3b2 3u2 3r' L2 b2 f B 3d r 3d2 L' f2 F' r2 3f2 U2 u f 3b r' f2 b R'
Skewb:
D' R D B' D L' D B' L'
Pyraminx:
L R' U L' R L B L' l r b u
Megaminx:
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ U
D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
Square-1:
3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,-1 / -4,-2 / -4,2 / -3,-2 / 0,-3 / 3,-4 / -3,4 / 0,6 / -1,0 / 4,1 / 0,-3 / 6,3 / 6,-4 / 4,0 /


If you would like any other cubes please tell me. If you think scrambles are bad then also tell me.


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> If you would like any other cubes please tell me. If you think scrambles are bad then also tell me. L22 means grab the two leftmost layers and turn it 180 degrees.


Use qqTimer. You won't then have problems with bigcube scrambles being hard to read and ambiguous (does B2 mean a 180 degree turn of the B layer, or a 90 degree CW turn of the two back layers?)


----------

